# Constant nausea and vomiting - can this come from anxiety?



## Vitruvian (Oct 23, 2009)

*kkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeeeeef*

kkkkk


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, often in the past. The last time was a couple months back when I had a really stressful week at school and I wasn't eating right. No actual vomiting, but the nausea is the worst. 

Some people say ginger is a pretty good natural cure. It doesn't work for me, but you may give it a shot?...


----------



## Selection10 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've never experienced that.

Is the nausea/vomiting the only physical symptom? Do you ever feel physical exhausted? When does the nauea happen most often? Is it usually in the morning, after eating, ....?

Celiacs disease could cause that if you haven't looked into that.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When I am anxious, I can't eat. I get nauseous. I can only eat half a Value Meal and am lucky to stay hydrated. There is something about how anxiety can make the stomach produce more acid or something that makes us feel nauseated. It can be caused by anxiety.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Can you trace its onset back to any events (such as significant life events or viral illness)? Also, have you determined whether there are any patterns to the vomiting/retching (such as same time each day or similar triggers)? Are you generally prone to psychosomatic symptoms? My brother, who's very prone to anxiety, used to vomit every day on his way to work but would feel better afterwards. It was such a habit for his body he carried a bag around.


----------



## Vitruvian (Oct 23, 2009)

ddeedfffr fe


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

Perhaps it's "emetophobia"?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

If the medication doesn't help there will be other ones to try. This is one of those things that is very difficult to diagnose, involving many possible systems, so keep them investigating. You mention CT scans - have they checked your central nervous system? Have they also considered the vestibular system? I hope you get some relief from this soon. There might be support groups you can access for people with similar issues.


----------



## softspoken (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, that was my biggest symptom. My anxiety really flared up before work each day (I have a job where I have to talk to people on the phone all day - horrible). So before I was diagnosed, I used to throw up every single morning before work and not on weekend mornings. I also used to feel nauseous if I had to go somewhere like a party or something. This went on for MONTHS - maybe even a year. I had all the tests - ultrasound on my stomach, blood tests, everything and there was nothing wrong with me. If I had a dime for every time they gave me a pregnancy test. They would do it even though I told them there was no possible way I could be pregnant. It cost like $30 for each pregnancy test! That made me sooo mad. I went to like 4 different doctors, and paid about $500 before my current doctor figured out it was anxiety. I haven't thrown up at all since I started taking meds, but I get nauseous occasionally - nowhere near the level as before.


----------



## Bekah (Oct 26, 2009)

I've had this problem, I was being physically sick every morning without fail when I started high school. It lasted til about christmas once i'd settled down which was a few months. Couldn't eat because i would heave if i took a bite out of anything but then would be okay for the rest of the day. My mum was asking me if i was pregnant at 12 years of age :lol 

I sort of got into the habbit of throwing up every morning and ended up anxious if I didn't in case i was sick in school and because i then got anxious about being sick i was sick anyway :S lol do you think maybe something has bothered you and now that you dont remember what it was, you feel sick because you think your supposed to?

This is what happened to me anyway lol i tend to throw up whenever i feel anxious lol it also happened when i got my first boyfriend and was throwing up in the morning coz i was too anxious about seeing him in school, could it also be that your trying to avoid something or a situation?


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

i have this kinds of symptoms.i always feel nauseas and stomach ache.it's because of the anxiety i felt in the new surrounding and the peoples there cause me to have it.but it's not that long.i think only two weeks the most.when my anxiety subside it's normal again.


----------



## wsxdrfvgy (Oct 22, 2009)

When my SA was at its worst when I was a teenager, I would vomit every single morning before going to school because I was so nervous. As time went on, sometimes I would vomit several times. This lasted until I was about 18. I usually felt nauseated, and sometimes I'd even get the poops because of my nervousness. Now, I don't vomit anymore, but I do start dry heaving when I'm feeling particularly anxious. 
But when I would vomit every day, I had to go to the doctor several times, he refused to accept anything was wrong with me until he realized it was anxiety - he actually was trying to go with the theory that I was pregnant before that realization (even though I had never touched a boy).. he eventually gave me this disgusting stomach relaxant. It helped.


----------



## markko (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Vitruvian,

Yeah, I used to get this ALOT. It was totally down to nerves for me.

One tip. Have some fresh mints on you. The taste of mint seems to remove that tatste you get in your mouth when you start to feel sick. Don't know why, but works a treat when I think I'm going to be sick.

Markko


----------



## QuakerOats167 (Mar 29, 2009)

Exact same thing was happening to me... still is. Finally figured out it was anxiety and a tiny bit of meds helped out a lot. Hopefully it will keep working, but it's definitely a common symptom of anxiety. So is the "nervous poo" hahahaha


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Are you or have you been on any medications which can cause nausea or GI problems as a side effect?


----------



## Angnov (Nov 9, 2009)

*Nausea and vomiting due to anxiety*

I very much relate to what you are going through! I began getting violent bouts of nausea and vomiting about four years ago. My doctor also told me initially that he thought it was anxiety but ran various tests to know for sure. All of the tests came back negative just as yours did. The real problem is that when I get to the point where I am too anxious, it's like the point of no return. I am voilently sick with severe nausea and vomiting for the rest of the day. It is truly horrible.

I have only tried Atavan for the anxiety. Helps some but not crazy about it. I have filled a prescription for Propranolol but have not used it yet. It is for a big test I will be taking soon that I cannot afford to become ill in. It is suppose to relieve the physical symptoms associated with anxiety. I am sure you have been told to stay away from caffeine. Coffee, or sometimes even chocolate if eaten on an empty stomach, will make me very ill. The other thing I would suggest is some cognitive therapy. The reality is, anxiety can make us very sick. Our thoughts truly do trigger anxiety so if we can learn to control them we are much better off. I now make an effort to be aware of when I am *first starting* to feel rushed or worried about some consequence (time constraints, what others will think of me, etc.) and I take the time to mentally (and sometimes physically) step back and relax. I tell myself reassuring self-statements and remind myself that I can only do so much and that things are going to be ok no matter what. If you are like me you tend to be somewhat obsessive and perfectionistic. Anyway, good luck. Remain hopeful that with some time and practice you can learn to maintain a more peaceful state of mind and in turn, decrease the anxiety that makes you ill.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I have had naseu for as long as I can remember...but it's worse today than when I was young...

I used to get sick everymorning before school 

today...my naseu is associated with my glallbladder and liver-overeating, chewing tobacco, and scandinavian descent

When I was very young, my step mom at the time was very jelous and would not allow me to eat, until my dad came home, then she was nice and i was allowed to eat but had a hard time around the table...i would hide food and when i had the chance i would eat as much as possible...I kind of never got over it-oh well

she always gave her kids good food, i remember, one time there was a toy I wanted in a cereal box, her daughter found out i wanted it and told her mom, my stepmom emptied out the box into a bowl took the toy out and geve it to her daughter. she was a "christian" BTW...

I still have a hard to working for anything, i ALWAYSthink it's going to be taken away, and i have a striong work drive, or creative drive

I can't really eat around people. I even close the blinds when i eat I guess this was my first phobia...

I don't really trust people I always think the worst of there intentions

I can't handle the petty S. people get upset about. it seems rediculous compared to what i have to deal with

I'm kind of lonely but don't trust people...I'm always on edge,

my SA is transforming more to schizoidness, I attach meaning to things that most likely have none-oh well

I'm pretty sick...I think I probably don't have to long-oh well


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would take anti-parasite colon cleansers at the health store. They must have Black Walnut, Cloves and Wormwood in it. They usually do plus others. And get off all refined sugar, no beef, no fried, no junk food, and go off of dairy for a few weeks when you take it. Grains beans, nuts, salad is good with herbs, and fruit, soy too but you don't have to try too hard. At least get off the junk food and the alcohol and any recreational drugs that would numb the brain, that hooks into the transverse colon. See iridology chart. Dairy is great in general when you are building muscle. It is great calcium. Every once and a while we need a break from it for a few weeks and should do colon cleansing but they must be for parasites..just my opinion. This will definitely help. Medical doctors don't like to deal with the subject, and they deny it all while they give you expensive tests and drugs. If your meds don't help, try the colon cleanser type I said. I can't eat refined sugar at all. It burns my stomach and I get anxiety or anger from it at unexpected times that I usually never express but it wears on me. So I have offically sworn it off. I didn't want to admit it for the longest time or give up refined sugar, it looks so innocent but it is not good for my health. Find a naturopathic doctor that deals with this. There are those that do and those that don't because it scares the heck out of people. They usually are not rich, but not poor either. Clean up your diet, and if you have to get real strict for a while that is fine but if it seems too hard or you get too weak, then just cut out the junk food and overeating and fried food. Just try to improve what you are already eating. There is a balance between cleansing and building, and you can do both. Cleansing is like a vegan diet with herbs, building is with dairy and meat like eggs, chicken, fish, that isn't fried or heavy fried. while you build muscle also. You can alternate between cleansing nad building. Too much building and poeple get congested at times, too much cleansing and it can weaken your mind and emotions. A good doctor can help with this. A naturopath. They always do colon cleansing with everyone. The anti parasite stuff helps all kinds of nervous problems too to some extent. Its just bitter herbs to pop in your mouth. I mean if you are really really really nervous on the physical level, it will help a lot, but if you worry a lot and its not physical and need your thinking changed, than that is really about psychology more than the body at this point.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

There's anxiety induced sickness but also there is illness that is there anyway that gets worse under stress and it there all the time. I got into the colon cleansing thing in my late teens. It was starting to be the new "hot" thing in alternative health along with vegetarianism, yoga, etc. But its not something people talk about like yoga or vegetarianism. Its not a nice sounding subject. I mean its gross. It's weird too like talking about whether there is life on other planets or if spirits of the dead are here. It's weird. But it goes along with the vegetarianism, yoga type of living. It's just herbal medicine really.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

yep...sugar is bad news...

it sucks...i love pudding and ice cream


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I have the same problem. The doctor diagnosed me with upper esophageal sphincter motility disorder. Basically my esophagus stays contracted all the time. So when I try to force food down the esophagus, I start retching. He thinks anxiety is a highly possible cause. But since you already had an endoscopy with no diagnosis, I guess that can be ruled out.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah i have that, i gag uncontrollably when i have an attack, and it usually ends up with me vomiting. it affects how and when i eat. Like if i know i'm going out to the store or a concert or something i won't eat all day until i get back from where ever i was, sometimes like if i go to a concert at night, i won't eat at all until like 11 12 at night.


----------



## maygal2307 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Me too...*

Vitruvian,

you've just described what I've been going through for the last 4 months and I have no idea where it's coming from. I've had all my GI looked at.. did you ever find out anything?

The nausea just lingers on for days... 
I keep eating and trying to be normal but It doesn't seem to help.

I have had emotophobia and have been on Celexa for the last 6 years.

But I don't feel anxiety as much.. I actually feel excited? and then I end up getting nauseas for a couple days after...? Is this normal?

I also get these weird tingles up and down my arms along with my shoulders getting really hot and feeling very exhausted even after I've rested for over 3 days..


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I think everyone's symptoms have been differing a little bit, but I thought I would throw this out there and share it with you:

I have had this problem for the last 6 years and went the first two years without a diagnosis or treatment. It was hell on earth. Everything about my life was affected. The doctors ran countless tests but couldn't find anything that would explain what I had been experiencing. My nausea often started around the same time at night and lasted until the early morning hours or even days. Sometimes if I woke up early enough in the morning, I would start to get sick. Most of the time it would wake me from my sleep and I would have little time to run to the bathroom, so I had to start sleeping with a bucket next to me. Other times, I didn't wake up and I'm lucky that someone heard me or I would have choked to death. After the first two years, I was finally diagnosed with Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome. It's different for every patient, but a few things that trigger it in my case are: emotional stress, weather changes (especially heat), certain foods, and exhaustion.

It's really interesting. They still aren't sure what causes it. My doctor said that it is believed to be related to migraines.

Here's some more information about it:
http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/cvs/


----------



## reliefseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

maygal2307 said:


> Vitruvian,
> 
> you've just described what I've been going through for the last 4 months and I have no idea where it's coming from. I've had all my GI looked at.. did you ever find out anything?
> 
> ...


i have it too, and besides that i suffer from bad anxiety & panic attacks because of the nausea that happens after i have my meal.......and also, the more i think of it, the more it will trigger the nausea, i guess i'm in the worst time of my life now....


----------



## sayhitoryy (May 29, 2012)

*i feel your pain*

my random nausea and vomiting began when I was 13, i am now 18 and was JUST diagnosed with a vomiting disorder called cyclic vomiting syndrome that is brought on from an anxiety disorder. nothing given to me worked, especially with nausea. id just puke it right back up. before anyone could tell me what was wrong with me(and I went everywhere) I ended up losing nearly 30 pounds strictly from puking and was accused of doing it to myself and or making it up because all my tests came back okay. it took me walking in the ER and throwing up on the floor and falling out from dehydration before I was taken seriously. I am now on citalopram for anxiety and amitriptyline for antidepressant but it only puts a dent in the symptoms. I still throw up tons and im still nauseas on a constant basis. the ONLY things that seem to stop it in its tracks is getting an IV or marijuana. I've accepted the fact that it's something I just have to endure.


----------



## Materialgirl (Nov 25, 2012)

*Nausea and Anxiety Please help!*

OMG I am so happy I found this forum please help! For the past 4 years I have had this horrible anxiety where I get nauseous and throw up. At first I get really hot and sweaty, tingly, then chills, then sock to my stomach. I have it under control now where I throw up like 6-7 times, even if its a dry heave and then I am kind of over it. I cannot tell you HOW embarrassing this is. It happens every time i go to work! I have been put on zoloft 75mg daily and ativan 1 mg as needed. I have to take a freaking ativan the night before I go to work and a half before I go in it's crazy. Not only that I have these issues every where else I go too. Its soooooo embarrassing!! My friends think I am weird! Pleeeeease help! I absolutely HATE having to go and pick up this stupid rx every month of ativan that I have come to rely on to take these symptoms away. I just want to be normal again!


----------



## Niksta66 (May 3, 2013)

*All too familiar!*

Hi,
For many years I suffered from dry reaching and sometimes vomiting too. It was always at it's worst first thing in the morning and on an empty stomach. If I ate something it helped a bit, coffee and even light milk made it worse though so I had to avoid that. I think my anxiety was triggered by the death of my mother and older sister in a car accident when I was 16 years old. The abandonment I felt manifested in overwhelming anxiety, mainly dry reaching, gagging and perspiring..every single morning for many years. I couldn't shower in the mornings without throwing up my breakfast and getting naked and into the shower made it even worse so I had to shower at night.
I'm now 47 and don't suffer these days like I did in my 20's and early 30's but occasionally I might dry reach. The cooler weather and cold air makes it much worse. I'm not sure what that's about! Like others have said, mint helped me. I'll never forget one day I was in the car driving and I threw up in my mouth, I had to pull over and spit in the gutter, yuck! Since then, I always have a packet of Spearmint tic-tacs in the car, just in case. I never did get the heart palpitations or the other symptoms but I think the main improvement from then to now has been my self esteem - and the self talk and reassurance, telling myself that everything will be ok. It sounds silly, but the dry reaching would definitely get worse depending on the thoughts I had and the self talk I did. I hope this helps some others out there that may be going through this. Therapy and anti -anxiety medication helped too


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I get nausea all the time from anxiety. I can't eat when I am anxious. I don't vomit, though, but I can see where it can be a problem.

A key to that may be drinking water, but also putting the nerves to better use. Exercise can take care of the nerves and build up an appetite to boot.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Thread's 4 years old lol


----------



## Daley45 (Aug 19, 2014)

It does for me. My anxiety is pretty intense. I have been diagnosed with Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome.


----------



## Support (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi - Anyone here find anything that helps the nausea associated with Anxiety ?

I often feel like I will be sick and it stays with me for sometimes weeks before an event that will trigger it. 

Anyone use beta blockers or similar successfully for this ?


----------

